# Adding herbs or flower petals to my soap



## kelly-bean (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that I've gotten the basic soap process down I'm ready to be adventurous. I want to try adding herbs or flower petals or something to my soap. What's the rule on that? Can i add them? If yes, when do I add them? What else can I add to my soap?


----------



## skinflint (Jan 31, 2007)

Bump!! Come on guys, someone should be able to answer this! 
I'm only new to soapmaking, so will leave it to the experts!


----------



## jade (Jan 31, 2007)

This is actually something i've been wondering too. I'm sure you can add them, as I've seen it done before I'm just not sure the correct way to do it.


----------



## Angi (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi!

I have tried adding rose petals rose almond oil and oatmeals!

It smells great!

Angi


----------



## tangled_panda (Jun 13, 2007)

I have added flowers to my soap.
I add them in after I add the fragrance and color (when I am going for a solid bar or marbled color)


----------



## hippietoad (Jun 13, 2007)

Any way to keep your flowers or herbs from loosing their color.
I've planted a bunch of herbs and would like to use those myself.
Just don't want them all turning brown.


----------



## tangled_panda (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm trying to figure that out myself.  The roses kept their color till I cut the loaf, then the oxidized.  One load we used various flowers, like delphinium.  They kinda kept their color, turned yellow though.

Here is a pic of our Goats Milk soap.
Done HP


----------



## hippietoad (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Panda,
Really like the look of your soaps !


----------



## PSW (Jun 14, 2007)

Most herbs are going to discolor.  Lye monster!!

Calendula petals will not and look lovely in soap.  Most soapers, myself included, add any additives at thin trace.  If using oatmeal, some soapers like to add it to the oils before the lye to avoid clumping.

You can add anything you want, but add at a rate of 1T per pound to start.  Some stuff is too scratchy and shouldn't be added (unless it's just to the tops after it's poured into the mold - that way it can be sliced off).  Oatmeal should be ground fine or use colloidal or baby oatmeal.  Peppermint leaves turn brownish, but are a nice additive.  I hate lavender buds in soap as they look like mouse turds.  Adding these to the tops can be aesthetically pleasing.  Chamomile can be added, but should be finely ground.   Seaweed is nice - and it pretty much stays that dark dark green.  

I've added sterilized sand before for a scrubby beach soap.  Pumice comes in all kinds of colors and makes a great foot or hand soap.  Cornmeal can be added for a gardeners bar.  I've also added ground orange and lemon zest.  It doesn't turn brown, but doesn't have much color either.


----------



## tangled_panda (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks!  That was actually our first try with Goat Milk Soap.


----------



## hippietoad (Jun 15, 2007)

Funny that seaweed was mentioned. Yesterday, I looked up seaweed
on the net to see how adding it to soap worked. And the claimed
benefits are nice. I take sea algea orally and was wondering about
even adding that to soap. And the best part of the seaweed issue
is that I can get it off the beaches here all day long for free !


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

hippietoad said:
			
		

> Hey Panda,
> Really like the look of your soaps !



Agreed! They look yummy.


----------



## tangled_panda (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks so much!  Hearing the complements really gives me a boost of confidence!!

I can't wait to start making more, I am def. hooked!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just recently started playing around with herbs and such. A few things turned out really neat.
I haven't taken pics of everything yet, but here are a few examples
[ame="http://www.rockyou.com/show_my_gallery.php?instanceid=77216946"]http://www.rockyou.com/show_my_gallery. ... d=77216946[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

yea i must agree, they will eventually turn brown. And when you add lavender buds when they turn bronw they look like little bugs (yikes!).. 

I add them when Im at trace, when you add the color and fo.. 1 Tablespoon per pound of oils.. 
Try Apricot Kernel Scrub, its nice.


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm going to start hand-milling my soap and add the herbs then, so the lye monster won't turn them brown. . .lol


----------

